# Lawyers



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it important to get a lawyer from the same region as where you are planning to purchase a property?
My cousin recommends a lawyer she used for house purchase but they are based in Silver coast whereas the property I want to buy is in Castro verde. Will it matter?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Consensus is not to use a lawyer in too close proximity, so you get true independent advice, but Silver Coast to Castro Verde would add to your costs if you wanted them present at Escritura


----------

